# Misquito Lagoon report 2/24/08



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Launched at 7:30am and headed out into the fog. Found a couple fish at the first stop and got a shot at a tailer that swirled on the bait then moved off. Continued to see fish in about a foot of water with an occasional tail. The fish were pretty casual and showed no intrest in the baits. Didn't see any tails up shallower but found some laid up fish. It was about 10 by then but still very overcast. I was blind casting to the area where the fish were holding when I saw a flash that turned into a nice 27" 6 1/2lb trout. Saw some mullet working up ahead and worked the area resulting in a 20" red.

Next flat was simular with a few scattered working fish in a foot or so and some laid up fish shallow. Blind casting again I hooked up a 27" red.

Checked a couple more spots that weren't holding anything. Finally went deeper and found a few reds. Got a good shot at a upper slot that was working the bottom. He ate when he saw the bait but just started wallowing and thrashing on the hook set and pulled the hook be fore I could really get tight on him.
A lot of scattered reds but they were rejecting the plastic.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I wish I had your eyesight Ron! Nice job.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Now that's more like it Ron. Stud fish for sure.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, what a trout. Do they still call em gators?


----------



## Chasing_spots (Oct 26, 2007)

Very nice Trout and Red, [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice job


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

> wow, what a trout. Do they still call em gators?


I'm going to wait until I get a double digit trout before I call it a true gator. I can't seem to break the 7lb barrier. A 6lb+ trout is an impressive animal though.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice trout! I went out today and did pretty good. Live mullet and Gulp shrimp did the trick. There was a boat in casting distance of me throwing live shrimp and they were doing well also.


----------

